# Nutsedge...best product for me?



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I have some nutsedge that will require a broadcast application. I have both Celsius and Sedgehammer.

As I dont see any other type of weed, would it be most effective to use Sedgehammer, or would Celsius be equally effective while also nuking a few other weeds that might be present?

Will be backpack sprayed, into chained off areas of known area. Thus, coverage should be pretty uniform.

Thanks


----------



## mha2345 (Mar 30, 2019)

I would just use the Sedgehammer if you don't have a lot of other weeds, especially broadleaf, present. You can always go back and spot spray Celsius later if needed.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Celsius won't kill the nutsedge so I would use the Sedgehammer for that. You could mix in the Celsius if you want if you have other weeds that need to be destroyed.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Celsius won't kill the nutsedge so I would use the Sedgehammer for that. You could mix in the Celsius if you want if you have other weeds that need to be destroyed.


Sorry, while I do have Celsius I also have Certainty, which is what I meant to reference. 
Same answer; use sedgehammer?


----------



## ReelMowLow74 (Apr 13, 2021)

Any temp restrictions on sedgehammer+ ??


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Make sure you dont apply sedgehammer when its above 85 as well. It has a temp restriction. Certainty does not and attacks nutsedge. Im trying Vexis right now as well myself.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would just go with Certainty then, which is why I like it best for sedges.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

I dont see anything about temp restriction in the sedgehammer paperwork?


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

DFWdude said:


> I dont see anything about temp restriction in the sedgehammer paperwork?


Yeah I dunno, Ive just seen several questions and answers on domyown and others that mention 85 degree restrictions. Nutsedge is the bain of my lawn right now lol. Never even noticed before I went down to .675" now its everywhere seems like.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Also Dismiss is a really good sedge killer.


----------



## Dr PainTrain (Jun 5, 2020)

DFWdude said:


> I dont see anything about temp restriction in the sedgehammer paperwork?


I think the "+" sedgehammer has the restriction because the "+" is the surfactant. Not 100% on this though.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

@Mightyquinn

I just spoke w Gowan (mfg of Sedgehammer). The gentleman I talked with said that on a healthy, non-stressed lawn the herbicide would not damage the turfgrass. The surfactant used, on the other hand could damage the turfgrass if used at improper rate, or if a low grade product was used.

He stated this product is regularly used in AZ etc., with temps deep into the 90s, w/o issue. If the end user is still concerned, they can apply early in the AM or later in the PM.

Bottom line, when used correctly w a good surfactant, Sedgehammer has no temperature restriction for application.

NOTE; he specifically made sure that I did not have Sedgehammer + so the above does not apply to that product.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@DFWdude What kind of netsedge? Are you sure you do not have Kylinga as well. It makes a difference because Sedgehammer only suppresses Kylinga. Certainty will kill both.

A trip to the 4 page label may be helpful: 
https://www.sedgehammer.com/docs/SedgeHammer.pdf
Highlights:

Broadcast Applications:
APPLICATION DIRECTIONS
Rates and timing of Application
For post-emergence control of purple or yellow nutsedge found in established turfgrass, apply 2/3 to 1 1/3 ounces by weight of this product per acre (0.031 to 0.062 pound active ingredient per acre) after nutsedge has reached the 3 to 8 leaf stage of growth. Use the lower rate in light infestations and the higher rate in heavy infestations.
A second treatment may be required 6 to 10 weeks after the initial treatment. As a sequential treatment, when new purple or yellow nutsedge plants have reached the 3 to 8 leaf stage of growth, apply 2/3 to 1 1/3 ounces by weight of this product per acre (0.031 to 0.062 pound active ingredient per acre). Use the lower rate in light infestations and the higher rate in heavy infestations. No more than 4 applications can be made with the total use rate not exceeding (5 1/3 ounces by weight of this product (0.25 pounds active ingredient) per acre per use season.
Use 0.25-0.5 percent v/v of a nonionic surfactant (1-2 quarts per 100 gallons of spray solution) for broadcast applications. For high volume applications, DO NOT exceed 1 quart of surfactant per acre. Use only nonionic surfactants that contain at least 80 percent active material.
-------------
Spot Treatments:
Mix 0.9 gram of this product in one or two gallons of water to treat 1000 square feet. Add 2 teaspoons (1/3 fluid ounce) of nonionic surfactant per gallon of water.
-------------
DO NOT exceed the specified amount of surfactant due to the potential for turf injury at higher rates. Refer to the surfactant label and observe all precautions, mixing and application instructions
--------------


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm a big fan of dismiss. It knocks it out quickly and has a 35 day residual.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> A trip to the 4 page label may be helpful:
> https://www.sedgehammer.com/images/pdf-img.jpg


Not sure what you're getting at here? I have the paperwork in hardcopy.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

cldrunner said:


> @DFWdude What kind of netsedge? Are you sure you do not have Kylinga as well. It makes a difference because Sedgehammer only suppresses Kylinga. Certainty will kill both.
> 
> A trip to the 4 page label may be helpful:
> https://www.sedgehammer.com/images/pdf-img.jpg
> ...


Oh no, I did not know this. I am not sure that I know the difference in the two weeds. I just bought some sedgehammer from domyown and was going to broadcast spray a section of lawn that has (what I thought was) nutsedge sprinkled throughout. Since I keep it cut, the weed never grows tall enough to have the little spike deals that I see on Kylinga in the pics.


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

I used Dismiss and spot treated by dripping it on the base of the sedge. Here are pictures of technique and results after 5 days









I am fully confident that with another 10-14 days, and after 3-4 more mows, these spots will be fully recovered and sedge gone for the year
EDIT: I did not broadcast because the zoysia is only about 12 weeks old


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Sedgehammer does nothing to green kyllinga in my experience. I had to use Dismiss. I've considered going to Certainty so I can treat in the heat.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I have Certainty and Dismiss. Last year I would usually hit Sedge with a Certainty/Dismiss/Celsius mix via Spot spraying.

The Celsius was in there for the other stuff. I'd mix it up in a gallon jug and hit weeds with it as I saw them coming up.

This year I haven't had to spot spray anything. Not a lick of nutsedge and I'm not sure why, but I like it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Im still a huge fan of Certainty as it does everything it's supposed to and has no heat restrictions and is relatively not cost prohibitive. I don't care if it takes awhile to kill the weed as after I spray it and mow next time, it's pretty much gone anyway.

One reason we recommend Celsius and Certainty as part of the Bermuda Triangle is because there are no temp restrictions and that combination will kill 95-99% of the weeds you have without doing much harm to the lawn if applied correctly. And you don't need to have a whole arsenal of weed killers on hand.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

I just bought some sedgehammer and planned to spray it this weekend. Should I mix anything with it to really knock out the sedge? I am dealing with it random places throughout the lawn but have one area, probably a 500 square feet that I will have to broadcast spray to get it all.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would just spray it like it is. I would not recommend using NIS or MSO this time of year as you would be playing with fire.


----------



## SPFriz (Oct 17, 2020)

+1 Certainty if it's Kyllinga

Last year I had a ton. Tried Sedgehammer first for two apps and didn't have desired effect. One app of Certainty kills it although it takes awhile. This year I spot spray it and it is easily controlled.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So I've tried vexis and Sedgemaster. Too early to tell on the Vexis, but Sedgemaster hasn't really done much to the nutsedge. I'm going to pick up some certainty and some Dismiss, since both have other uses as well, and hammer it with both today in a broadcast app.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Saving me a trip to the garage, how soon can I mow after applying certainty? 2 days?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> Saving me a trip to the garage, how soon can I mow after applying certainty? 2 days?


The longer you can wait the better, 3 is my general rule of thumb, but I'm sure 2 is fine as well. I personally prefer a day or two on the grass, and then water it in so that any root active AI's get sucked up by the weeds, then mow a day or two after that.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you are mowing every 3-4 days it's hard to do that. I usually spray one day, water it in the next morning and then mow that evening. You can do that if you are crunched for time and mowing.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Can you mix sedgehammer and image for a one two punch?


----------



## Jap274 (Jun 22, 2021)

Jap274 said:


> I used Dismiss and spot treated by dripping it on the base of the sedge. Here are pictures of technique and results after 5 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ashleykennedy27 here is the post I mentioned.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you @Jap274


----------



## Zaqwert (Sep 3, 2021)

The Ortho Nutsedge spray works and works quick. You spray it, the stuff is yellowing and dying in 2-3 days.

Only problem is it's a small bottle you have to manually apply to each visible weed. So it's only a good solution if you have a smaller yard or a small section where the nut sedge is a problem. If your yard is infested or large this isn't a time or cost efficient method.

The other problem is you can only spray what you can see. I'll go out and spray but in 2-3 weeks they'll be a new crop appears I gotta also spray.

If you have it all over your yard I found the Image hose end spray product to work. After I sprayed it, it stopped all the new pop ups cold (for that season anyway). The sedge is back this year but it's much lighter than last.

I have Bermuda and neither product really did anything negative to it. The Ortho spray slightly yellows it a tiny bit if you go heavy on it, but that yellow goes away in a few days.


----------

